

Kaspersky’s Researchers Leave Microsoft off the Top Most Vulnerable List. - justinbkerr
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/kaspersky%E2%80%99s_security_researchers_leave_microsoft_top_10_most_vulnerable_list_apple_not_so_lucky

======
jimdohg
I thought IE was supposed to be bad...

